# Son à la fermeture de la housse



## Myrtan (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Depuis la màj du 22 février le son a changé lors de la fermeture de la housse. Il est extrêmement désagréable. Même souci pour la saisie au clavier.

Comment modifier le son lorsque je referme la housse de l'ipad ? 
Merci et bon dimanche.
Eric


----------



## Loscyde (23 Février 2014)

J'imagine que le son lors de la fermeture de la housse dont tu parles est le son de verrouillage. 
Personnellement je ne note pas de différence particulière avec les précédentes mises à jour à ce niveau-là.
Enfin on ne peut ni modifier le son de verrouillage, ni celui du clavier ; par contre on peut les désactiver en allant dans Sons > Sons de verrouillage/Clics du clavier (tout en bas).


----------



## Mac2A (23 Février 2014)

Myrtan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis la màj du 22 février le son a changé lors de la fermeture de la housse. Il est extrêmement désagréable. Même souci pour la saisie au clavier.
> 
> Comment modifier le son lorsque je referme la housse de l'ipad ?
> ...



pour le son à l'ouverture tu dois pouvoir changer dans "réglages"  "son"  "sonnerie ouverture"

pour le clavier cela me parait tout de même curieux


----------



## Ferprod (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour,Jai il me semble le meme problème depuis mon passage a iOS 7.
ce que jai remarque en fait cest que lorsque ce défaut se produit, tous les sons sont déformés.


Lorsque cela se produit, jarrête mon ipad, je le redémarre et le son revient a son état normal.


Bon dimanche
Ferprod


----------

